# A 17 year old kid thinking about his future



## Nevets (31 Jan 2014)

I am greatly interested in joining the military and serving the country. 

But there is a problem. I am a 17 year old 5 ft 6 in Asian kid who came to Canada when I was 11. I am skinny and not very fit at the moment. 

However I do believe I have the will to change. I know that I can become fit and confident. 

When I told my parents about this idea, they said "you? a 5 ft 6 in kid with bones like sticks? forget it. you will just get beaten up by the other strong guys if you join." This left me kind of concerned. I am not very athletic, although I can run pretty well (distance running). I am those people who you would think that they would never be in the military. My teachers and friends would laugh if I told them about this idea.

If I do decide to join, I will probably finish university first though. But I am wondering... can a 5 ft 6 in weak 17 year old kid join the army one day?


----------



## Tape (31 Jan 2014)

Who cares about what other thinks about what you want to do. If you have the mindset, go for it.  Yes, it may be tougher for smaller people, especially on ruck marches, but as long you keep physically fit, you'll probably be fine. 

If you know that you're skinny and not very fit at the moment, then hit the gym. You still have a lot of time.


----------



## dimsum (31 Jan 2014)

I'll echo what Tape said.  I was (and still am) a skinny Asian guy and my parents said essentially the same thing; if anything, they wanted to see how far I got in the selection process before I failed (all in jest, of course).  Well, 13 years, two trades, a few deployments and a bunch of postings later, I'm still in the CAF and enjoying what I do.  I guess I showed them.

While the ruck marches in Basic and BFT for deployment hurt for sure, how often you do them depends on what element and trade you're looking at.  You'll likely do them a lot (at least once a year for BFT) if in the Army.  The RCN and RCAF, not so much.

If you're really concerned, as Tape says, hit the gym.


----------



## acen (31 Jan 2014)

I was and still am a 5'6" guy (and will be for quite some time barring some sort of accident) that absolutely hated the ruck marches on BMQ due to my shorter legs and difficulty bearing the weight. I knew that was my weak point so I decided to tackle it head on and did the Nijmegen March in 2009 (160kms rucking in 4 days). I was 118lbs at the time and was carrying about 40lbs at any given time along the march, so I sympathise with being a small guy. While the weights and kit were different (40lbs vs 100lbs+, no FFO etc), nothing prepares you for rucking quite like lots of rucking, and we did over 1000kms prior to the march. I quite enjoy rucking now, given that I always know that I have done more. Am I a rucking machine? Hell no, but I very much hold my own, especially given the % of body weight that I'm carrying compared to others. It's going to suck anyways so you might as well have fun with it.

Everyone has a job and a skillset to bring to a team, and while not everybody will be good at rucking, not everybody will be good at the benchpress or a marathon runner either. Work on your weaknesses, don't let them hold you back from something you might enjoy as a career.


----------



## Loachman (31 Jan 2014)

You will be surprised at the difficulties that you can overcome if you want something badly enough.


----------



## Kat Stevens (31 Jan 2014)

To trot out an old saw, "it's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog".  Prove them all wrong.


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Jan 2014)

I use this example a lot. This little guy was 5'2, his eyesight and hearing were so bad he asked to be demoted so he wouldn't be a risk. You should take a minute to read what he did for his platoon then decide if you're too small.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodger_Wilton_Young


----------



## Former300lber (31 Jan 2014)

It's not hard to pack on some meat on your bone's, especially at your age considering your hormone's are like nature's steroids rate now, Just eat a lot and workout, and you'll start packing on the mass, and at your height it doesn't take much mass to get big.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (31 Jan 2014)

Haha, I AM a skinny Asian 17 year old, and I made it.


----------



## Ayrsayle (31 Jan 2014)

Nevets said:
			
		

> I am greatly interested in joining the military and serving the country.
> 
> But there is a problem. I am a 17 year old 5 ft 6 in Asian kid who came to Canada when I was 11. I am skinny and not very fit at the moment.
> 
> ...



I had the pleasure of watching two 5 foot even members pass BMOQ - with rucks that looked at big as they did.  Also watched a WO (again, 5 foot even) out march even the fittest of the bunch later on in phase training.  I'm sure someone told them at some point they'd fail too.  Unless you are physically incapable of improving your fitness - all that says you can't do it is you at this point.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (31 Jan 2014)

Here's a photo of me, taken when I joined 22 years ago... at the ripe old age of 16.  I did basic twice within a year and passed them both (one time as a reservist and then again as a regular force member)

You can do it.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2014)

Italians have a saying:  the best wine comes in small casks (this, from a 5' 5" former Reserve infanteer).  Don't worry about your height - if your feet reach the ground, you're good to go  ;D

Seriously, if you're 17, and willing to work hard, there's _no_ reason you can't do it.  

Good luck!


----------



## Jayrickson (8 Feb 2014)

Nevets said:
			
		

> I am greatly interested in joining the military and serving the country.
> 
> But there is a problem. I am a 17 year old 5 ft 6 in Asian kid who came to Canada when I was 11. I am skinny and not very fit at the moment.
> 
> ...



Hey, I'm a 5'7 (probably 5'6) fatty... at least you're thin, it's easier to start that way.
You'll be fine.

Consider applying with the SEP (did I get this right?) so that your education is paid for in exchange for years of service.

You won't get beat up on. All the gents I know from the application process are pretty large guys, but they're also on "our side". We all have a common goal in sight.

If I could go back in time, I'd be applying at 16-17 and working my butt off in school.


----------

